# in ein file.txt schreiben



## Neo (10. November 2001)

Hallo

wenn ich ein <form> mit nem text input habe und das ganze mit einem get oder post an ein php file übergebe, wie muss das .php aussehen welches den erhaltenen wert dann in ein .txt file schreibt?

oder ganz einfach wie schreib ich was in ein textfile?


thx


----------



## stiffy (10. November 2001)

kuck doch ma auf http://www.selfphp3.de/ in die funktionsreferenz unter dateifunktionen, da steht alles näher erklärt


----------



## Dunsti (10. November 2001)

zunächst musst Du mit *fopen() * die Datei vom Script aus öffnen, und kannst dann mit *fwrite() * in die Datei schreiben.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (10. November 2001)

```
<?
$deinText = "Hier kommt der Text rein der in die Datei geschrieben wird!";
$datafile = "Die Datei in der was geschrieben werden soll!";

$fp = fopen($datafile, "w");
fputs($fp, $deinText);
fclose($fp);
?>
```

Mit diesem Code wird der Text $deinText in die Datei $datafile geschrieben!
bei dem Befehl fopen($datafile, "w") kannst du mehrere Modi auswählen (hier ist w ausgewählt)!

Hier ein Liste der Modi:
'r' - öffnet die Datei nur zum Lesen und positioniert den Dateizeiger auf den Anfang der Datei. 

'r+' - Öffnet die Datei zum Lesen und Schreiben und setzt den Dateizeiger auf den Anfang der Datei. 

'w' - Öffnet die Datei nur zum Schreiben und setzt den Dateizeiger auf den Anfang der Datei sowie die Länge der Datei auf 0 Byte. Wenn die Datei nicht existiert wird versucht sie anzulegen. 

'w+' - Öffnet die Datei zum Lesen und Schreiben und setzt den Dateizeiger auf den Anfang der Datei sowie die Länge der Datei auf 0 Byte. Wenn die Datei nicht existiert, wird versucht sie anzulegen. 

'a' - Öffnet die Datei nur zum Schreiben. Positioniert den Dateizeiger auf das Ende der Datei. Wenn die Datei nicht existiert, wird versucht sie anzulegen. 

'a+' - Öffnet die Datei zum Lesen und Schreiben. Positioniert den Dateizeiger auf das Ende der Datei. Wenn die Datei nicht existiert, wird versucht sie anzulegen.

Zusätzlich kann mode der Buchstabe 'b' hinzugefügt werden, der die Behandlung von Binär-Dateien erlaubt. Dieses ist sinnvoll auf Systemen, welche zwischen Binär- und Text-Dateien unterscheiden. Wenn das Feature nicht gebraucht wird, wird es einfach ignoriert.  

(Kopiert aus dem PHP Manual)

Bei Fragen stehe ich zur Verfügung.

Grüsse
T&P


----------



## Neo (10. November 2001)

cool thx
weitere fragen sind nicht auszuschliessen?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (10. November 2001)

Ja! Frag ruhig!


----------



## dark_shadow (17. März 2008)

Wenn ich das versuche kommt immer "Zugriff verweigert"


----------



## MasterPee (17. März 2008)

klingt nach CHMOD problem... läuft das script auf einem Linux rechner wenn ja: chmod 755 den ordner in dem die datei erstellt werden soll


----------



## crazymischl (17. März 2008)

Muss es denn ein Text-file sein ?
Wenn dir eine Mysql-Datenbank zur verfügung steht, löse es lieber mit einer Datenbank.
Was möchtest du damit realisieren ? Nur damit man weiß, welche anforderungen du hast xD


----------



## dark_shadow (18. März 2008)

Hab's jetzt auch mit MySql realisiert


----------

